# Taurus 709 problems-Help anyone?



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Took our 709 Slim to the range today. I cleaned and oiled her beforehand. We put the mag in and the Trigger you have to pull back and then pull even harder and you still don't know when it goes bang,kind of does it on it's own. My wife has a blister from shooting. After it goes bang the Mag falls out. You have to push the Mag back in. Made sure I wasn't hitting the release(made sure of this) and it happenned to my wife too. Also experienced alot of FTE. Really a bad experience. Struggled but got through 100 rounds. Had my Kimber 1911 3" too and it went Bang everytime. Does anyone have any answers on this? We are going to take it back to the gunstore in the morning and see what he says. Very disapointed at this time. Thanks for your replies. Jerry


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Gun traded!! Store gave us a full refund. Wanted to like this Taurus 709 but just cannot trust one of these with my life.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Jerry, that just plain sucks. Attaboy to the lgs for backing up their products. I'm fortunate to have a similar shop I buy almost exclusively from for just that reason. Over the course of the last couple threads we've posted on it seems that Taurus just isn't getting the job done on some of their newer offerings. I haven't had one issue with my 709 and now I'm starting to feel like one of the lucky ones. What did you end up trading for?


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Twomode,
Traded for a Bersa Thunder .380 . Going to try it out Tomorrow. Wanted a 9mm but they only had the .380. I did find some bullets reasonable on line when I need to order them. Hopefully better luck. Also the LGS gave us another 30 days to try the Bersa out. Pretty neat little gun, has a decocking lever which is different. We unfortunately got a bad 709 but after what happenned I didn't want to try another one as my wife couldn't trust carrying it. Could just imagine the BG coming at her and she goes to shoot,nothing happens and the Mag drops. Then Bang when it wants to.. not funny then but kind of reminds me of Barney Fife on Andy Griffith. Jerry


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Got your pm but since you posted it out here thought I'd comment here. The only thing my wife found shooting our P3AT is the difference between that and her G19. Since the .380 is so small it's got some recoil. I call it "snappy". Not big recoil but since it's small it can't absorb as much as a larger gun. Just a heads up. She'll get used to it. 

Our last trip to our indoor range I was surprised at how much better I shot my 40. Might have been due to shooting the .380 and the 709 first. Have a ball and let me (us) know how it is.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

The Bersa weighs 20 oz unloaded(about like the 709 amd the P3AT weighs less than 12 ozs loaded. I would think the Bersa would have less recoil. I shoot a .45 Kimber Ultra. Big difference to me from the little guns. Hope this Bersa works out. Will let you know. Jerry


----------

